# à nouveau / de nouveau



## gigicamaro

Quelle est la différence entre la signification de "de nouveau" et d'"à nouveau"?

*Note des modérateurs : *nous avons fusionné plusieurs discussions pour créer ce fil.


----------



## Eryn

Salut Gigicamaro!

Voilà, après un petit brush up dont j'avais moi aussi besoin:

à nouveau : d'une manière différente, sur de nouvelles bases.
de nouveau : pour la seconde fois, une fois de plus.

On emploira donc "*à nouveau*" lorsqu'il s'agit de reprendre quelque chose (paroles, actions... .) de façon différente de la fois précédente, et

 "*de nouveau*" lorsque la répétition se fait de la même manière que précédemment.


----------



## Lisory

Hello,

Une petite précision apportée par "le nouveau dictionnaire des difficultés du français moderne" : *à nouveau* et *de nouveau* sont devenus interchangeables dans le sens "une fois de plus". "A nouveau" peut encore avoir son sens particulier de "de façon complètement différente" mais c'est le contexte, la situation qui fait apparaître ou non le sens restreint.

Par exemple : "Ce travail est manqué, il faut le refaire à nouveau" (de façon complètement différente), mais "il pleuvait à nouveau" (une fois de plus).


----------



## raphaelenka

Bonjour,
est-ce que quelqu'un peut bien me confirmer qu'il y a une différence entre:
-de nouveau
-à nouveau
Il me semble avoir lu que "de nouveau" signifie: encore une fois et "à nouveau" de manière différente.
Elle a raté ses examens, elle doit réviser à nouveau (d'une autre manière)
Elle a raté ses examens, elle doit réviser de nouveau (encore une fois)
J'étais persuadé de connaître cette différence mais j'ai lu à maintes reprises dans la presse et dans les livres la forme "à nouveau" sans que cette logique soit respectée, que je me suis mis à douter.
Peut-être qu'on considère que "à nouveau" soit plus distingué que l'autre...
Quelqu'un peut éclairer ma lanterne?
merci


----------



## CABEZOTA

"à nouveau" ne signifie pas "d'une autre manière" : "à nouveau" et "de nouveau" sont à peu près synonymes (il doit y avoir quelques nuances de fréquence d'emploi selon qu'on évoque un fait passé ou à venir, mais, dans la très grande majorité des cas, ces expressions sont interchangeables).

D'une autre manière : autrement, différemment.


----------



## Anne345

L'académie a fait cette distinction : de nouveau = une fois de plus et à nouveau = de façon complètement différente quand l'expression est apparué au XIXe, mais en fait les deux locutions ont le même sens, comme le reconnaissait déjà Littré (selon Grévisse)


----------



## nicnic

Dit-on ‘je vous envoie le document de nouveau \ je vous envoie de nouveau’ ou ‘je vous envoie le document à nouveau \ je vous envoie à nouveau


----------



## Maître Capello

Toutes sont correctes !  Mais je préfère _Je vous envoie de/à nouveau le document…_


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Bonsoir toutes et tous,
Quand dit-on "*de* nouveau" et quand dit-on "*à* nouveau"?


----------



## geostan

Il est possible qu'on emploie l'un ou l'autre indifféremment, mais en principe:

de nouveau = encore une fois
à nouveau = en recommençant

Il a de nouveau commis la même erreur.
Il faut refaire ce travail à nouveau.

Voir ici Banque de dépannage linguistique - À nouveau et de nouveau


----------



## raf0708

Comment savoir s'il faut employer "à nouveau" ou "de nouveau" ?

Il a écrit (à nouveau/de nouveau) à l'administration.

Existe-t-il une astuce pour savoir ce qu'il faut employer ?


----------



## snarkhunter

C'est un piège sournois !

"de nouveau" signifie : _encore une fois, et de la même façon_
"à nouveau" signifie : _d'une nouvelle façon_

Au choix, donc, et selon le contexte !


----------



## primokorn

Exact.

Voici un lien explicatif avec des exemples : à nouveau / de nouveau/ de nouveaux


----------



## vincentLi

bonjour à tous!
Y a-t-il des différences entre ces deux termes?

ex1: Le printemps arrive, les enfants peuvent de nouveau/à nouveau jouer dehors.

ex2: Il a déjà échoué 3 fois, pour réussir, il va commencer de nouveau/à nouveau en essayant un nouveau moyen.

merci!


----------



## Thomas1

Les deux expression ont une signification commune, c'est-à-dire « encore une fois ». Cependant, selon le _Trésor de la langue française_, « à nouveau » a une signification de plus, que « de nouveau » n'a pas :
*1.* _À  nouveau_ *a)* D'une manière différente, sur de nouvelles  bases; comme si c'était la première fois. _Chaque sommeil passe l'éponge sur les jours  antérieurs, et je recommence tout à nouveau. L'avenir et le passé  s'effacent et je ne m'occupe que du présent_ (Amiel, _Journal_,  1866, p.297).
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/nouveau


----------



## vincentLi

merci! mais désolé, je ne comprends pas l'exemple cité...vous voulez me donner des exemples plus simples?


----------



## Thomas1

J'essaierai, mais attendez l'opinion d'un francophone :
Après l'accident où a pourri sa femme, Jean a déménagé à Paris, où il a pu commencer à nouveau. (c'est-à-dire, commencer une nouvelle vie : changer la maison, le travaille, l'entourage pour, par exemple, ne pas rester dans l'endroit qui lui rappelle sa femme). « à nouveau » dénote, pour moi, un changement assez grand (c'est le changement de la vie de Jean, dans ce cas).

« de nouveau » et « à nouveau » d'habitude ne dénotent pas un changement (profonde), mais tout simplement qu'on fait quelque chose encore une fois.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Recommencer à nouveau = recommencer d'une façon différente
Hier j'ai essayé de faire suivre une nouvelle recette sans succès, aujourd'hui j'essaie à nouveau.

Recommencer de nouveau = recommencer de la même façon
Hier j'ai enlevé les toiles d'araignées, aujourd'hui je l'ai fait de nouveau

Est-ce plus clair ?


----------



## Chimel

Je pense que cette distinction n'est plus faite, aujourd'hui, par une majorité de francophones et que d'ailleurs elle est sans objet dans un grand nombre de cas.

Ainsi, dans l'exemple donné par Vincent Li, j'aurais du mal à appliquer cette explication pour trancher entre "les enfants peuvent de nouveau/à nouveau jouer dehors" (recommencent-ils d'une façon différente ou de la même façon?). De même entre "il pleut à nouveau" et "il pleut de nouveau".

Dans la vie courante, on dira selon moi l'un comme l'autre, sans y voir de grande nuance.


----------



## mira ceti

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème. 
Je sais pas quelle d'entre ces deux formes est correcte:* à nouveau* ou *de nouveau  *pour marquer la repetivité.

Moi, j'utilise "de nouveau" mais j'ai vu que les Français natifs utilisent souvent "à nouveau".

Merci de vos solutions !


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

C'est là typiquement le genre de subtilité que chacun est loin de connaître - ou de se rappeler !

En théorie :

"de nouveau" = une nouvelle fois, mais _de la même façon_ que précédemment

"à nouveau" = une nouvelle fois, mais _de façon différente_

Toutefois, dans la pratique, les gens tendraient plutôt à utiliser l'une ou l'autre de façon désordonnée, sans trop se soucier du sens véritable. Avant tout par méconnaissance, je dirais...


----------



## mira ceti

Alors, ce n'est pas une erreur grave si j'utilise l'une à la place de l'autre ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Dans la mesure où il devrait n'y avoir que peu de gens susceptibles de s'en rendre compte, je dirai que ce n'est certainement pas bien grave !


----------



## Chimel

S'il y a si peu de gens qui sont sensibles à cette nuance (dont moi, je l'avoue sans honte), c'est aussi, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, parce que dans la grande majorité des cas, cette nuance est sans objet ou extrêmement difficile à percevoir.

Supposons que, plein de bonne volonté, je veuille tout de même appliquer cette distinction:


> "de nouveau" = une nouvelle fois, mais _de la même façon_ que précédemment
> "à nouveau" = une nouvelle fois, mais _de façon différente_


et que j'aie des phrases telles que "Tu vas de nouveau/à nouveau avoir des problèmes" ou "Les enfants peuvent de nouveau/à nouveau jouer dehors" (cf. Vincent Li ci-dessus), comment puis-je trancher entre les deux sens proposés?

Pour moi, le non-respect de cette distinction est donc bien plus qu'un exemple de "laisser-aller linguistique": c'est la conséquence logique d'une règle très peu applicable en pratique.

Donc, non, ce n'est vraiment pas une erreur très grave, Mira ceti...


----------



## Nicomon

Je vous invite à cliquer sur *ce lien* vers un article de la BDL, que geostan a mis au post #9.



> de nouveau = encore une fois
> à nouveau = une fois de plus, mais de façon différente



Si « _*à* nouveau _» est souvent employé aujourd'hui pour dire une fois de plus,  je souligne que « _*de *nouveau_» ne peut se dire, dans le sens de « refaire à neuf / de façon différente ».  

_Tu vas de nouveau/à nouveau avoir des problèmes :  _Perso, je contournerais le problème en disant, _tu vas encore avoir des problèmes_. Sinon, je dirais _*de* nouveau..._ ne serait-ce que pour éviter le hiatus. 

_Les enfants peuvent de nouveau/à nouveau jouer dehors :_ Ici, l'un ou l'autre me semble convenir, mais pour une raison que j'ignore, _*à *nouveau _me viendrait plus spontanément.


----------



## Thomas1

Nicomon said:


> _[...]Les enfants peuvent de nouveau/à nouveau jouer dehors :_ Ici, l'un ou l'autre me semble convenir, mais pour une raison que j'ignore, _*à *nouveau _me viendrait plus spontanément.



Bonjour Nico,

Je me demande si c'est parce que les enfants jouent toujours différement, même si ce sont des changements insignifiants que nous ne discernons pas, il y en a toujours. J'ai trouvé, il me semble, un exemple dans la même volée dans le Grand Robert :


> L'homme doit conquérir chaque chose, à nouveau, chaque jour.


----------



## Chimel

Nicomon said:


> _Tu vas de nouveau/à nouveau avoir des problèmes : _Perso, je contournerais le problème en disant, _tu vas encore avoir des problèmes_. Sinon, je dirais _*de* nouveau..._ *ne serait-ce que pour éviter le hiatus*.
> 
> _Les enfants peuvent de nouveau/à nouveau jouer dehors :_ Ici, l'un ou l'autre me semble convenir, mais *pour une raison que j'ignore, à nouveau me viendrait plus spontanément*.


C'est un peu ce que je dis: le choix se fait très souvent "à l'oreille", pour des raisons d'euphonie et non de sens.



> L'homme doit conquérir chaque chose, à nouveau, chaque jour.


Voilà un cas où la distinction de sens apparaît déjà plus clairement. Je ne nie pas que ces cas existent, mais ils me paraissent nettement minoritaires.


----------



## Niko Bellic

Bonsoir, est-ce qu'on dit "contacter à nouveau" ou plutôt "contacter de nouveau" ?


----------



## Nicomon

Moi je dirais _contacter encore une fois / une fois de plus _=  _*de* nouveau_
De nouveau pour À nouveau | Académie française

Mais... (copié de la BDL - lient  au post 25) :





> Cependant, cette nuance tend à s’estomper de nos jours et plusieurs ouvrages récents ne notent plus cette distinction. En raison d’une extension de sens,_ à nouveau_ et _de nouveau_ sont devenus interchangeables dans le sens d’« une fois de plus » et servent tous deux à marquer une répétition pure et simple.


----------



## Maître Capello

Niko Bellic said:


> Bonsoir, est-ce qu'on dit "contacter à nouveau" ou plutôt "contacter de nouveau" ?


Ni l'un ni l'autre, mais plutôt _recontacter_.  Cela dit, si je devais choisir entre _*à* nouveau_ et _*de* nouveau_, j'opterais pour cette seconde préposition.


----------



## Nicomon

En effet, j'aurais dû y penser.  
Le verbe «* recontacter* » - qu'on ne trouve ni dans le TLFI, ni dans le dicos en ligne de l'Académie - semble quand même assez récent.

Voici la définition de Larousse sur *cette page* :


> *Définition*
> Contacter *de* nouveau : Recontacter un ami d'enfance.


  Ce qui suit est l'entrée du Petit Robert, édition 2012 : 





> [TD valign="top"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [TD valign="top"]
> *recontacter *
> [ʀ(ə)kɔ̃takte] verbe transitif  (conjugaison 1)
> *étym. 1978 *
> ◊ de re- et contacter
> 
> ❖
> ■
> Reprendre contact avec (qqn).
> _Recontactez-moi à la rentrée. « Tu pourrais recontacter ton éditeur, lui proposer de signer un nouveau contrat » (J.-P. Dubois)._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/TD]
> 
> [/TD]


----------

